# New Primer Bulf Won't Prime



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Had some problems idling so replaced the line & bulb. Pumped it but will not draw fuel. Had my thumb over the end & could feel air, so it is working. Do I need to fill the line w/ fuel to prime the primer bulb?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Butcherpen said:


> Had some problems idling so replaced the line & bulb. Pumped it but will not draw fuel. Had my thumb over the end & could feel air, so it is working. Do I need to fill the line w/ fuel to prime the primer bulb?


not backwards is it?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

deeptracks said:


> not backwards is it?


Same thing happened to me when I bought an Attwood from wallyworld. Got a better quality one and it works fine now.


----------



## di1213 (Dec 24, 2012)

On some I've had to hold the bulb in a vertical position to prime. Last year I bought a new assembly that absolutely refused to pump, turned out that it had came from the factory with two output valves in the bulb. Pumping the bulb was just moving the air back and forth between the bulb and tank.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don't use the cheap ones. Get the OEM replacement. I have some Evinrude primer bulbs if needed.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

This sounds silly but xshark taught me to mount the bulb with the arrow towards the sky. Never had a problem priming after that. Check ball wasn't doing its job laying horizontal.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ck the fuel line, if it's the grey hose, chances it may have collapse causing the problem. 

Jimmy


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If its cheap fuel line it will have a clear liner that will detach from the wall of the house and wad up thus blocking flow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

is it an external tank? got the vent open?

collapse liner possible....mounted wrong may be too....


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

I had the same problem with a new good bulb. Turns out, that when the fuel line went thru the bulkhead fitting on the deck, the under deck fuel line was large. The little bulb would not move enough gas. Hooked up a T handle vacuum pump and primed the gas up to the bulb. No more problems. I think the check valve on the outlet of the tank is bad, but I'd have to pull the deck to check it. You can get the T-pump at West for 50., or WallyWorld for 20. John


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Oh I hope the bulb is not defective! How can I diagnose? Feel for air on both ends?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I think the check valve on the outlet of the tank is bad


Pretty common problem.

Remove the fitting. Using a small punch.....Knock the call out and reinstall the fitting.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

100% what x-shark said. The outlet on the fuel tank has a ball for a check valve that will hang up and not operate properly if a little sand or corrosion gets in there. Save yourself the hassle and knock the ball out of it. If you do not have an access hatch for it cut one out and use a HIGH quality hatch with good gaskets and seal it to the deck. I like to have a hatch to access all fittings on the tank including the sending unit. It is a bad feeling when something rots and you smell that fuel in your bilge.
I seal my fuel compartment hatch lids down with silicone too to keep the salt out. Pull them out at least once a year, inspect tank, foam, hoses, clamps, sending unit & fittings. Clean lid , hatch, and gaskets and reseal it again. 
Oh, X-shark, thank you for the coal tar epoxy advise on my new tank. That is some tough stuff and I think my new tank will outlast me.:thumbsup:
It is nice to be able to get good advise on suck an expensive hobby.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

I was hoping someone would talk about the check ball in pick up. Very common problem but most don't think of it


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> This sounds silly but xshark taught me to mount the bulb with the arrow towards the sky. Never had a problem priming after that. Check ball wasn't doing its job laying horizontal.


Fishing Forum Comes through again! I've been having the same problem for quite a while. Tried this after reading and the bulb gets hard in two or three squeezes!


----------

